

Twilight Zone meets Escher meets Dali in the philosophical comic strip ‘the bus’ - jonbaer
http://dangerousminds.net/comments/the_philosophical_comic_strip_the_bus

======
mratzloff
I loved these, so I poked around on Amazon and bought a signed 2nd edition in
English directly from the artist for $24.75 plus shipping.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/2848410221/ref=tmm_hr...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/2848410221/ref=tmm_hrd_new_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=new)

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
I am buying one right now. Thanks!

------
sanoli
The author has posted complete scans of his earlier, Sergio-Leone-Western-on-
LSD comic, "Dope Rider", on a blog:

[http://thedoperider.blogspot.fr](http://thedoperider.blogspot.fr)

------
bart42_0
I hadn't heard from him either, they are very nice. You have to read each
comic two or three times before you get it. Thanks. Reminds me a bit of the
Spanish photograper Chema Madoz
[http://www.chemamadoz.com/a.html](http://www.chemamadoz.com/a.html)

------
niix
Haha these are really great! Found a bunch of imgur
[http://imgur.com/a/S3k3C#0](http://imgur.com/a/S3k3C#0)

------
sanoli
Hadn't heard of this artist. I generally don't like comics, but this is very
good. Thanks!

